# Looking for gamers in Tuscaloosa, AL



## ArcOfCorinth

I'm back at UA and I'm looking for someone to game with M-Th. Its my third year here and I still haven't found any D&D players on campus. Played plenty of M:tG though.

Anyway, I'm looking for anyone interested in playing a 3.5 D&D campaign. I can DM or I can be a player. 

Anyone?


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

One bump to rule them all.


----------



## Neowolf

I can't really promise gaming, but there's several groups who play at Byrd Hall (home of the Mallet Assembly).  If you want to drop by sometime (room 222) I can introduce you around.  

Michael Belrose (a.k.a. Neowolf)

Edit: Just to give you an idea of how much D&D goes on here, I'm currently playing in 3 different campaigns (though I think I play in more games than anyone else in the building).

Edit 2: Forgot to add contact info:
AIM: DT Neowolf
E-mail: belro001(at)bama.ua.edu


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

Neowolf said:
			
		

> I can't really promise gaming, but there's several groups who play at Byrd Hall (home of the Mallet Assembly).  If you want to drop by sometime (room 222) I can introduce you around.
> 
> Michael Belrose (a.k.a. Neowolf)
> 
> Edit: Just to give you an idea of how much D&D goes on here, I'm currently playing in 3 different campaigns (though I think I play in more games than anyone else in the building).
> 
> Edit 2: Forgot to add contact info:
> AIM: DT Neowolf
> E-mail: belro001(at)bama.ua.edu




You wouldn't happen to know a guy named Mack, would you?


----------



## Neowolf

Doesn't ring a bell, nope.


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

Didn't think it would. I'm supposed to be meeting with him at Starbucks tomorrow morning at 10:30ish to discuss trying to get a 3.5 campaign started. We lamented over not finding more people. Then you pop up the night before. Must be Luck of Heroes or something. Anyway, you're more than welcome to drop by. I'll probably be around there until around 1 (when I have to go to a class).

I run into two players in Tuscaloosa in one day without having to leave my room...freaky!


----------



## Neowolf

Normally I'd jump at the chance, but I'm really afraid of getting involved in more games than I'm already in.  If you ever want to hang out and talk shop or something though, drop me a line.


----------



## ArcOfCorinth

Will do.  And if you know of anyone looking for a game, I'd much appreciate it if you pointed them in my direction.


----------



## Toolum

*Just moved here*

Arc, I know this thread is old, but maybe you are still in town and still playing I would like to get together and play sometime.  I just moved here from Baton Rouge, LA.


----------

